# [SOLVED] Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello faithful people of Tech Suppport Forum

My newly bought desktop computer, Acer Aspire M3900, is now, 3 days after the purchase, bringing me BSoD's everytime I open L4D or Empire: Total War( the 2 only graphic intensive games I have). In L4d it will crash almost immediatly if I up all the video settings, on the other hand if I set all settings to low, I can play perhaps 5 minutes before artifacts start showing up on the screen, and the computer inevitably crashes with a BSoD. Which is mesmerizing to me, as the GPU is mid range, and should easily run L4D, the driver for the GPU is the newest(266), and I have also tried build 260, 197, and 190 all to no avail. Empire total war, starts with artifacts after a minute, then screen freeze and then the dreaded BSoD.

The computer also crashes with BSoD when I click the perfomance tab in my nvidia control panel, and. And also if I open nTune.

So any bright minds out there who can spot what the cause of this BSoD problem is?


*Specs:*
· OS - Windows 7 OEM
· Bit - 64 bit
· The OS is the original OS.
· I bought it 3 days ago

· Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5700 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
· NVIDIA GeForce GT 320
· American Megatrends Inc. P01-B0, 01-06-2010

dump files, perfmon rapport, and more details in the attached zip file.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

See if update available for NVIDIA video drivers - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]nvlddmkm.sys    Fri Oct 08 03:41:00 2010 (4CAECB0C)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvlddmkm.sys

Update Intel 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection driver - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]e1y62x64.sys Fri Jun 12 21:16:42 2009 (4A32FDFA)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#e1y62x64.sys

You have Windows 7 SP1 RTM installed; check for any additional Windows Updates - 

www.update.microsoft.com

Remove McAfee Internet Sercurity - McAfee Removal -- sysnative.com

Reboot upon completion; Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_Zeberdee_Windows7SP1x64_01-29-2011_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_Zeberdee_Windows7SP1x64_01-29-2011_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Use this for Intel NIC update x64 - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&lang=eng


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Thanks for the response!


jcgriff2 said:


> See if update available for NVIDIA video drivers -
> `


Already done, I have tried the newest build 266, aswell as build 260, 196 and 190 all to no avail.



jcgriff2 said:


> Update Intel 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection driver


Done.
edit: done with the link you provided.



jcgriff2 said:


> You have Windows 7 SP1 RTM installed; check for any additional Windows Updates -


There is none.



jcgriff2 said:


> Remove McAfee Internet Sercurity
> 
> Reboot upon completion; Install MSE


Done.

And I just ran L4D, still have the problem.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Is this current NVIDIA video - NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.58 WHQL

NVIDIA video was named probable cause in some dumps.

See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Remove this driver - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 04 22:26:33 [COLOR=red]2007[/COLOR] (46DE13D9)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvoclk64.sys

Did you install it?


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*



jcgriff2 said:


> Is this current NVIDIA video - NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.58 WHQL


Actually at the time of my last post I was using a much earlier built to test if it changed anything. I will install the 266 driver again.





jcgriff2 said:


> See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers -


Alright, just rebooted after activating driver verifier and I assume that means driver verifier is running somewhere in the background right now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Please see my prior post - 

http_:_//www.techsupportforum.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3103282


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*



jcgriff2 said:


> Remove this driver -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=lucida console]nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 04 22:26:33 [COLOR=red]2007[/COLOR] (46DE13D9)[/FONT]
> ...


if that is software used for overclocking, then yes, as I did download overclocking software, in one of my attempts at fixing this very same problem. I downloaded nTune.

How would I go about removing this driver? Should I simply locate the nvoclk64.sys file and delete it?

here's a screenie of all the nvidia files I can uninstall from Add/Remove programs


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

I'm not sure which is nTune.

See if Reliability Monitor can help - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Click on blue icons for installation info.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Alright I uninstalled nTune prior to my last post. How do I check if nTune was the villain that held the .sys file you mentioned above?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Run System Restore - choose restore point prior to nTune -
START | type *rstrui*

However, rstrui may also undo --> http_:_//www.techsupportforum.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3103252


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*



jcgriff2 said:


> Run System Restore - choose restore point prior to nTune -
> START | type *rstrui*
> 
> However, rstrui may also undo --> http_:_//www.techsupportforum.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3103252


Noted, system restore has been done. Problem still persist.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Reinstall Windows 7 SP1 using Acer Recovery disc or the HDD recovery partition - 

https://secure.tx.acer.com/RCDB/Main.aspx?brand=acer

Upon reaching Desktop - 
- www.update.microsoft.com
- Go to Acer Support for driver updates - Acer Support: Drivers & Support Documents
- Remove McAfee/ don't install - McAfee Removal -- jcgriff2.com
- Remove NIS/ N360, if present - NIS/ N360 Removal -- jcgriff2.com

Install game only - see if same problems persist.

If so, return the system for replacement/ refund as unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.

A 3-day old system should not cause you this much grief.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*



jcgriff2 said:


> Reinstall Windows 7 SP1 using Acer Recovery disc or the HDD recovery partition -
> `


The problem existed before I installed windows 7 SP1.




jcgriff2 said:


> A 3-day old system should not cause you this much grief.


Thats what I thought, its very frustrating to have so many problems with what should have been a working computer.



jcgriff2 said:


> If so, return the system for replacement/ refund as unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.


Yes I bought a 3 year insurance on the thing, just wanted to check if there was some practical way to fix the problem without sending it in and waiting weeks or months, to get it back.
But seeing as how all attempts at fixing it has been in vain, I am now certain that I am sending it in first thing monday morning.

Thanks for your feedback and for trying to help fix my problem =)

I suppose you can mark this thread as solved now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 desktop computer shows artifacts, freezes and then crashes with BSoD in game*

Windows 7 SP1 RTM is not yet available to the public. SP1 was recently made available to OEMs (Acer) for new systems.

The first thing Acer will do/ tell you to do -- reinstall Windows 7 SP1.

That is what I advise you do at this time and see if system crashes.

Good Liuck to you.

jcgriff2


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay I have uninstalled SP1 now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Uninstalling Windows 7 SP1 is not a viable option here.

I would advise that you reinstall Windows 7 SP1 OS -- restore the system to factory default settings.

http_:_//www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/.....3103587

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zeberdee (Oct 30, 2008)

Just want give a quick update to any future lurkers that might stumble upon this thread, and find themselves with the same problems I have described above.

I returned the computer to the store, was told that it most definetly had to be a hardware malfunction, they then gave me a new computer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Agree 100% and am glad you got a new system.


jcgriff2 said:


> ... return the system for replacement/ refund as unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.
> 
> A 3-day old system should not cause you this much grief.



Thank you for posting back.

Enjoy your new Windows 7 SP1 system!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

